

Ask HN: What do you do as IT consultants? - aswin8728

I noticed that a lot of people on HN have side-businesses that operate in the form of a consultancy. What do you do as a consultant? Is it always programming? or are there other niches you can carve out and create a business for?
======
rbijou
Security consulting. More specifically, I help companies adopt data-driven
approaches to collection and analysis + help security companies with their
threat intelligence products.

------
neekb
If you get really good at a specific product, there is usually someone out
there that needs some help. For example Checkpoint firewall, or another IT
Security product...

------
chewxy
statistical consulting. Clients so far have ranged from finance startups to
soft drinks companies. Programming is more of a means to an ends than
anything.

Finding your niche is easy. Finding clients in your niche is like climbing Mt.
Everest

------
justintocci
i'd like to talk about this with someone. Give me a call if you're interested.

